# PTOs/Remotes for a mowing/raking/baling tractor?



## SvdSinner (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm a new hobby farmer that is planning on slowly buying some good used hay equipment to cut about 80 acres of hay. I'm planning on taking my time and waiting for good deals on good used equipment at lower prices.

My basic plan is to get a tractor/loader in the next few months and then add a mower, a rake and 2 round balers. (The idea is to get 2 sub-$4000 balers so that if one breaks during the "need to bale NOW" window, I can just switch to the alternate. I can't afford new equipment that will be 100% reliable.)

My current question (since I'm going buy the tractor/loader first): What PTOs and hydraulic remotes do I need to make sure the tractor has?

Do I need a tractor with both 540 and 1000 PTOs or is it fine to get a tractor with just one or the other? (IOW, I don't want to miss out on a great deal on a future purchase because I only have a 1000 PTO and the implement needs a 540 or something like that.) Is it possible to convert between the two?

Also, what type of hydraulic remotes should be considered minimum? (Or can these be added on if the tractor doesn't have them?)

FWIW, the tractor style I'm looking at is (vaguely) a 1970's vintage 2WD 90+HP with a loader to help move large bales. Looking to spend $7-12K on it.

Any other thoughts on "minimum" tractor requirements?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Most of the smaller hay equipment around will require a 540 pto.

All of the haybines I've seen use a 540 PTO while discbines use a 1000 PTO.

Not sure about the tractor you're looking at, but most 70-150 hp older tractors I've seen had 540/1000 PTO's.


----------



## SvdSinner (Nov 25, 2009)

I was looking at this one, a Case 1370, which only has a 1000. 
1370 Case Tractor with Loader

As I thought about it, I realized, as a new guy, I really didn't have a clue what the "minimum" was for PTOs and remotes


----------



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm kinda on the same track as you except have a lots smaller acreage & square bale only. There are good buys out there; I think that this is the time of year to buy (prices usually go up in the spring; drop in the fall). I buy virtually everything at auctions or craigslist; got my 9600 Ford (no loader) with the air conditioner not working off craigslist; ended up with bout 5 grand in it after totally rebuilding the air conditioner (did the labor myself). Also found a Kuhn 6 disc cutter at the auction I frequent for 400; all it needed was a set of blades & 1 blade bolt. In the "depressed economy" buys are out there; just gotta search them out.

The 9600 has both 540 & 1000 rpm shafts but I've never run into any 1000 rpm equipment.

Lew


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Are you sure about that Case not having 540/1000 RPM? I won't swear to it as I know the 1070's had the 540/1000rpm pto's as standard equipment. Maybe it's a bigger tractor than I'm thinking, but I know up till about 150-160 horse all our white's had dual speed PTO's. Check with a Case dealer and double check on the pto, could very well be that the current owner has never used anything but whats in it now.

I think my cousin has a 1370 yet and I could swear it has the dual speed PTO, I could be wrong though and he could have a smaller model than a 1370.


----------



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

mlappin said:


> Are you sure about that Case not having 540/1000 RPM? I won't swear to it as I know the 1070's had the 540/1000rpm pto's as standard equipment. Maybe it's a bigger tractor than I'm thinking, but I know up till about 150-160 horse all our white's had dual speed PTO's. Check with a Case dealer and double check on the pto, could very well be that the current owner has never used anything but whats in it now.
> 
> I think my cousin has a 1370 yet and I could swear it has the dual speed PTO, I could be wrong though and he could have a smaller model than a 1370.


Good point! My 9600 Ford has 2 interchangeable pto shafts; just pop out a snap ring & pull one out & put the other one in. I'd not have known this if the seller hadn't pointed it out (the 540 was installed; the 1000 was in the tool box).

Lew


----------



## Edster (Feb 23, 2010)

According to Tractor Data --- TractorData.com J.I. Case 1370 tractor information ---- It only has 1000 PTO.

Personally I wouldn't buy it it if didn't have 540/1000. As some one said before running across 1000 PTO implements is rare at least where I live


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Guess you do learn something new everyday Didn't think a 1370 was quite that much HP, but 150HP seems to be the cutoff. Our Oliver 2255 and White 4-150 which are supposedly 150HP tractors both still had the 540/1000 PTO's. Both put more like 170-175 out on the dyno. Both our White 4-175 and White 4-210 only have the 1000 rpm PTO's with the 4-210 having the large 1000 pto shaft.

The older Whites were easy to figure. A 4- anything was four wheel drive while the two wheel drives were a 2- number. Numbers after the dash were HP. 2-110 is a 2 wheel drive with a 110HP. 4-210 was 4 wheel drive with 210HP.

1000 rpm hay equipment isn't that rare. My cousin had a NH499 that was a 1000 pto. When I was searching for a different baler this spring I did see the odd NH BR740 that was a 1000 pto. Far as I know all 13' NH discbines are also a 1000 pto.

Best bet is to find a tractor that offers both. When mowing with my NH499 (12' sickle) most of the time I'd run the Oliver 1855 in 1000 rpm setting with the 540 stub still in and run half throttle. Didn't have to listen to the engine all day and it just sipped fuel.


----------



## Edster (Feb 23, 2010)

Tractor Data is a great site. I find myself using it all the time. It is an invauable tool. Alot of ads don't list the hp or some of the information you need to make a decision. Most all tractor every made can be found on that site.

The OP didn't say where he is at so it is kinda hard to say if 1000 pto equipment is avaiable in his area. I live in Maine, over the past 10 -15 years alots of the larger operations have gone by the wayside so finding used 1000 pto equipment is kind of hard. Not to say it can't be found but I really don't feel like driving 1000 miles to find used equipment. Now if ya want new that's not a problem. I think I have two farms somewhat close to me that have 1000 pto mower/conditioners. When these guys get finished with it you can usually by it for parts.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 10, 2009)

Be aware that some equipment, like my Hesston 5580 Rounder round baler can be easily changed from 540 to 1000 rpm. In the case of my baler, you just turn the gear box around.

Two remotes are a must. Yea, you can get by with just one if you have a mounted disc mower, a bar rake, and a basic baler. But a pull type mower with a hydraulic tongue will require two remotes. I think that most wheel rakes will require two remotes. And a baler with a kicker will probably require two. Also a bat-wing mower will require two remotes.

You can always add a set of electric solenoids with couplers to increase the number of remotes, but these kits can be expensive. I added a set of original factory remotes to my JD4020 but the kit cost $1000 from Boothill Tractor Parts in MO.

Also, try to buy the tractor with the loader already on it. It usually doesn't increase the cost of the tractor that much. Buying a loader afterwards will often cost between four and five grand.

I also recommend a tractor with a cab. Yeah, you can get by without it but round baling without a cab is miserable.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Ridgerunner said:


> I also recommend a tractor with a cab. Yeah, you can get by without it but round baling without a cab is miserable.


Amen. I'm pretty sure the reason Father comes down with a case of bronchitis at least once a year is from all those years of eating dust, chaff and what not while farming with open station tractors. When he was a young man he used to work for another area farmer that still had an open station combine, hard to imagine what a person had to feel like by the end of the day with the amount of chaff and dust that had to be flying around when cutting wheat or beans.

Besides, I seriously think you work safer when using a cab tractor. I know I'm not near as tired by the end of the day since I bought another tractor with AC to round bale with. Seems most of the time accidents happen when a person is tired and if a person still feels reasonably alert when finished baling, less chance of an accident and if theirs time left in the day, more tends to get done as your not exhausted yet.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

Like was said the 2 remotes are a must, a 540/1000 rpm pto is great (if it only had 540, it would be OK, but having both is far superior), and the cab is also good. Make sure the A/C works..... I bought one a few years ago, and unknown to me the A/C did not work, and needed 100% of the parts replaced...... That cost me a bunch $$$.

Rodney


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

"Seems most of the time accidents happen when a person is tired and if a person still feels reasonably alert when finished baling, less chance of an accident" . No truer words have ever been spoken. Open stations have their place, but give me a CAB. Regards, Mike


----------

